# Some people have all the luck!



## SteveK (Apr 24, 2002)

The wife recorded Rosie's last show yesterday on UTV. She was watching it last night and I overheard some of the prizes *each* member of the audience was getting for being there at the last show.

I walked into the room and noticed a "black box" on Rosie's desk. It was the last - and best - prize of them all. Each member of the audience got a brand spanking new Series 2 TIVO box!!

 

Like I said....some people have all the luck.

SteveK


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I know!!! I couldn't believe that. I saw the box on her desk and immediately knew it was a TIVO but when she said that everyone in the audience was getting a TIVO 2 I just about fell out of my chair. Lucky scumbags.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Gee when I went all's I got was a lousy Koosh Ball.

Anyone else been to that set? I could not believe how SMALL it was!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

How many of the audience will go to activate it and get pissed off when they learn there is a monthly fee?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Perhaps Rosie got a payoff for getting all of these Tivo's for everybody and Tivo thought most of them would activate for the $10 a month charge? HEHE.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

but REALLY folks - isn't this the LEAST they deserve?
I mean, they DID sit thru Rosie's show!!!! A Tivo seems like small reward to me...

:ewww:


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I work with a guy who's a Beta tester for TIVO, hold on to your seats, you've got some cool things coming your way!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Before you ask "What?", I could tell you, but I'd have to kill you, sorry.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i guess i should warn the moderators of my only major pet peave in life....

it is EXTREMELY discourtious for anyone to drop little nuggets like that without the intent of following thru-if you have inside information to share, then feel free to share it(it's one of the reasons i frequent boards like this), but if you have information and you can't share it for WHATEVER reason, then be polite and KEEP IT TO YOURSELF!!!!!besides the pointlessness of it(little games like this DON'T get people excited-it just an irritant), it's also just plain rude...

off my soapbox...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

They deserved it for what they had to watch!


----------



## Dennis K (May 18, 2002)

I'm with you Jack...

But in this case it's no secret. DarrellP's hint is way too obvious. The Series 2 DirecTiVo includes a small compressor and refrigeration compartment. It's dual-function is too keep the internal CPU, HDs etc cool and you can keep up to a six-pack of your favorite beverage chilled at the same time!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *How many of the audience will go to activate it and get pissed off when they learn there is a monthly fee? *


If anyone "gives away" a brand new TiVo without the service they're just baiting a commercial hook.

Rosie's rich enough so the difference in price between a couple of hundred TiVo's subbed and unsubbed shouldn't have been a problem. If the TiVo's were unsubbed shame on her for pandering for TiVo. I'm sure there was a special deal on the pricing anyway.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Remember monthly or lifetime are options for Tivo subs. Do they still offer the annual?

Considering this farewell show was sure to be a ratings winner, perhaps Tivo wrote off some or all of the costs of harware and/or subscription as advertising.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

She'll say Record that to your hard drive!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

Was it the Stand alone version or the Strap on version?


----------

